# Snake I.D. Please



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

Just saw this little one out back.  About 24" - 26" long.  What kind is it?


----------



## rip18 (May 23, 2010)

Young gray rat snake, known in southwest Georgia as a white oak runner.


----------



## dawg2 (May 23, 2010)

Yep, harmless


----------



## quinn (May 23, 2010)

Sweet!So show us the pictures with him wrapped on yer arm dawg!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

rip18 said:


> Young gray rat snake, known in southwest Georgia as a white oak runner.



Thanks Rip!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

quinn said:


> Sweet!So show us the pictures with him wrapped on yer arm dawg!



  Dang it Quinn!  He slithered away before I could pick him up!


----------



## mattellis2 (May 23, 2010)

sure was a pretty little thing.  rat snakes and corn snakes are interesting to me.  corn snake varieties are just about endless.


----------



## germag (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad you shot him with a camera!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 23, 2010)

When me and my wife first got married we lived in a old shot gun house under big pecan trees and found in the house all the time. Didn't bother me but the wife wasn't pleased the day she grabbed one off the eatin' table layin' by her cell phone.


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

mattellis2 said:


> sure was a pretty little thing.  rat snakes and corn snakes are interesting to me.  corn snake varieties are just about endless.



He had a real pretty head - smooth and shiney - guess he'll get more scales as he ages.



germag said:


> I'm glad you shot him with a camera!



Yes sir - let him grow up!


----------



## carver (May 23, 2010)

cool shots,maybe a little to close...


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> When me and my wife first got married we lived in a old shot gun house under big pecan trees and found in the house all the time. Didn't bother me but the wife wasn't pleased the day she grabbed one off the eatin' table layin' by her cell phone.



That would probably be the last night in that house for my wife!


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2010)

Certainly glad you had the camera, wvdawg.  Nice capture.

Hoss


----------

